# Cannot find loader_color? - After Upgrade to 11.0



## mxc (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi there,

I have upgrade via "`freebsd-update -r 11`" and "`freebsd-update install`". 

When I reboot before performing `freebsd-update install` for the 2nd time I get dropped to the command prompt at boot. It appears that the geom_mirror module is never loaded. It is in my /boot/loader.conf file but I think that file never gets read because /boot/loader.4th throws an error to the effect of "cannot find module loader_color?"

I have tried to make an entry 
	
	



```
loader_color="NO"
```
 in /boot/default/loader.conf as per the man pages to prevent loading of the module but the error persists.

Looking at the file  /boot/loader.4th the error occurs at line 53 - 
	
	



```
"loader_color? dup ( -- bool bool )"
```

If I interrupt the boot process and manually type `load geom_mirror; boot` then the machine boots up correctly. I am considering commenting out the lines (52-58) in loader.4th but I am sure there is a better way.

Any help appreciated.


----------

